# ST-BY en Tda7377



## Ivancithow (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola q Tal Gente fijense q soy nuevo en este foro y kisiera saber si alguien me puede decir como se conecta la terminal No. 7 de este amplificador porq no entiendo q es "ST-BY" Graicas..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2012)

Stand By , es esperando , on off , como mute . . .

Fijate que el datasheet dice que lleva una resistencia de 10 k en serie y  un capacitor de 10 uF a masa.

Poniendo a positivo o a masa la punta de la resistencia , se enciende o apaga.

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=tda7377+pdf&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-ele.net%2FDataSheet%2FTDA7377.pdf&ei=M0srT-H4F8_82gXhwqCPDw&usg=AFQjCNFuJDEH1GH0PCggT6M2EUbGycQ_rA


 Saludos !


----------



## Ivancithow (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok MuChisimasGracias men lo voi a probar con esto q me dijiste por que ya lo habia armado en protoboard pero no salia la señal pero deplano era por eso Ok Muchisimas Gracias.


----------

